
Flagship phones in 2018 will all have glass backs, whether we like it or not - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/5/17080062/apple-android-flagship-phones-glass-mwc-2018
======
petecox
... only to crack the thing when slipping the back cover off to change the non
user-serviceable battery. Been there, done that (Nexus 4). Slid inside a
rubber case that came with the phone, no one would see this 'bling' anyhow.

~~~
Grazester
I loved my Nexus 4. I did think the phone was very pretty though in a
case(without a clear back) you could see that.

------
gargravarr
Says it all:
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2017-12-26](http://dilbert.com/strip/2017-12-26)

